# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsm Finder v3.2.5 EID Special Update

## mohamed73

*Gsm Finder v3.2.5 EID Special Update*          *✔✔[ONLINE CODES]
+ Vodafone 1230
+ Vodafone 1230
+ Vodafone 155
+ Vodafone 345
+ Vodafone 350
+ Vodafone 351
+ Vodafone 353
+ Vodafone 354
+ Vodafone 355
+ Vodafone 541
+ Vodafone 547
+ Vodafone 550
+ Vodafone 551
+ Vodafone 553
+ Vodafone 555
+ Vodafone 570
+ Vodafone 670
+ Vodafone 770
+ Vodafone 945
+ Vodafone E3735
+ Vodafone Indie
+ Vodafone K2540
+ Vodafone K3515
+ Vodafone K3520
+ Vodafone K3565
+ Vodafone K3715
+ Vodafone K3765
+ Vodafone K4505
+ Vodafone Movilkom *       *General  
Easy Gui 
Easy Credits management 
Multiplatform tool
Semi Auto activation system 
Free 10 credits
Free 2GB download 
Standalone features ==================================================  ========== Code tool: 
 Offline code calculator;
(Via imei )ZTE : 31 models supported          
(Via imei )Huawei modem: 39 models supported  
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 32 models                 
 Online code calculator;
(Via imei) AVVIO 10 models
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 319models with PIDS   
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel android:25 models         
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel modems:15 models         
(Via imei )Amoi:2 models                                   
(Via hash )BIOS Series:16 series                       
(Via imei )Coral:6 models                                
(Via imei )Dell: 2 models                                    
(Via imei )Doro:8 models                                   
(Via imei )Huawei:99 models                               
(Via imei )Iphone Readinfo& lock status               
(Via imei )Orange:16 models 
 (Via imei )Pantech:31 models                               
(Via imei )KPN: 2 models                                   
(Via imei )LG Argentina 2011:28 models            
(Via imei )Micromax modems:9 models              
(Via imei )Motorola:22 models                           
(Via imei )Motorola Argentina 2011:21 models   
(Via imei )Motorola 2007-2010 models 
(Via imei )Samsung Argentina 2011:31 models    
(Via imei )SFR: 35 models                                 
(Via imei  & pid)TCL:15 models                        
(Via imei )TMN: 14 models                                
(Via imei )T-mobile:5 models                                     
(Via imei )Vodaphone:32 models                    
(Via imei )Various:14 models                            
(Via imei )Vk mobile:2 models                         
(Via imei )Zte :77 models                                   Code tool by cable 
(Via cable )Huawei:23 models      ==================================================  ========== Finder tool: 
(Database)IC compatibility: 13 types                 
(Database)Lcd compatibility : 830 types           
(Database)Cables compatibility: 2038 types         
(Database)Battery compatibility: 1196 types       
(Database)ASIC compatibility: 112 types           
(Database)Flex compatibility: 629 types              
(Database)TACFAC brand & model: 26921       
(Database)Help codes                                      
(Database)Hard reset       ==================================================  ==========
 Berry tool[IMG]http://forum.*****************/vbb/images/smilies/frown.gif[/IMG]Standalone) 
(USB)Manual & Auto detect Blackberry models.
(USB)Auto detect model, even if for dead phone.
(USB)Can use Manual or Auto Select Firmware
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by mep :276 mep supported  
(Via imei & PRD)Unlock by prd :13580prd supported  
(USB)Factory setting reset                                          
(No cable)Engineering screen code calculator              
(USB)Wipe file system ( one click job)                       
(USB)Read mep code by cable ( one click job)
(USB)Nuke (one click job)
(USB)Load Rapid Installer  ( Exclusive)
(USB)Load Carrier Installer 
(USB)Load files (MFI/SFI &APP)  (Exclusive)
(USB)Auto fill (Exclusive)
(USB)Read info with more details  (Exclusive)
(Database) PRD to MFI finder (9246)-(Exclusive)
(Database) PRD  to SFI Finder  (13048)-(Exclusive)
(Database) PRD  to APP Finder(13045)-(Exclusive)
(Database) PRD  to CFG Finder(11228)-(Exclusive) 
(Database) PRD  to VSM Finder (13033)-(Exclusive) 
(Database)Model to MFI finder  (Exclusive)
(USB)Read boot info (Exclusive )
(USB)LCD Reset
(USB)Enter Test mode (Exclusive)
(USB)Read full flash 
(USB)Restart phone 
(USB)Wipe APP( one click job)  
(USB)Unlock mep0
(USB)Read Flash file info (SFI/MFI/APP)-(exclusive)
(USB)Clear Mep
(USB)Fix USB    ==================================================  ==========  Nk tool: (Standalone) 
BB5;
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization 
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair              
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL            
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code       
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF)    
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)  
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM               
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                
(Fbus)Read Ask                       
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                  
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)     
(Fbus)CHK                            
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB              
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus               
(Fbus&USB)Reset security code        
(Fbus&USB)Read security code         
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults   
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer
(USB)Rap3Gv3 USB Flashing 
(Fbus)Rap3Gv2 Fbus flashing  
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv2           
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv3                 
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapido        
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv4                 
(Fbus&USB) Read unique id Rapuyama v11   
(USB) Read unique id Xgold213       
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID                   
(Fbus) Sx4 Rapuyama V11                   
(Fbus) Sx4 Rap3gV4                            
(Fbus) Sd repair Rapuyama V11            
(Fbus) Sd repair  Rap3gV4    DCT4;      
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)        
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)      
(Fbus)Read full PM                  
(Fbus)Read PM 120                   
(Fbus)Read PM 308                     
(Fbus)Reset security code           
(Via imei)Generate mastercode DCT4   
(Via imei)Calculate Unlock code      
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++            
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++             
(Via imei)DCT4 IMEI RPL                BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                                      
(Fbus)Manual & Auto detect models.
(Fbus)Auto detect model, even if for dead phone.  ==================================================  ==========  Cdma tool[IMG]http://forum.*****************/vbb/images/smilies/frown.gif[/IMG]Standalone) 
LG:11models
(USB)Unlock                               
(USB)Flashing                                    
ZTE:1 model
(USB)Spunlock                            
(USB)Readinfo                                  
Samsung:14 models 
(Uart)Unlock                                  
(Uart)Rebuilt                                
(USB)Flashing                              ==================================================  ========== Sgf tool: 
(USB/Uart)Disable pattern lock(Android)
(USB/Uart)Factory Reset (Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(USB/Uart)Enter Download Mode(Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(Uart)MSL direct unlock ( Omap/ Qualcomm)
(USB) Remove google account(Android)
(USB/Uart)Read pattern lock ( Android)
(USB/Uart)Infeneon factory reset 
(USB)direct unlock (Android) ==================================================  ========== Download tool: 
Use CRC  technology- no files will be corrupted if struck in downloading(exclusive )
High speed server - server comes 200Mb port speed with 5TB  capacity 
Path pasting -Can  cut and paste the path for search files (exclusive )
Self login system- no need login any web or no need put any login if connect ur dongle
Que and Resume -Can make upto 1000 files on que if  stop next day can resume file from the balance(exclusive )
File Locate- locate the files in que and save to  mutiple directories(exclusive )
Desitination Path- can choose the desitination of the location
File Request- any files customer request with 64 hours can get inside 99%(exclusive )
Gsmfinder Setup free download folder- every customer any new update no   need download setup with mirror links and all any new gsmfinder setup   will be inside downloader(exclusive )
2GB  Free -every user will have 2gb dowload free + one free setup download folder,gsmfinder setup will not count in 2gb
Easy View of MB   - any user gb or mb balance can display on top of sotware(exclusive )
Easy Recharge system - 1.credits can switched to MB instantly, just need   to press + button , 2. You can add MB by prepaid cards known as   e-downloadings card(exclusive )
Generic file database Collections - Gsmfinder download tools will be   coming all kind of firmwares , boxes softwares , free softwares ,   applications , games , service manuals (exclusive )
2000GB- files collections   ==================================================  ========== Support tool :  
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
Credits & activations  ==================================================  ========== Supported interface : 
UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE   Supported OS:
Windows Xp,2000,vista and 7 *    *Thank you for using Gsm Finder Dongle 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ✔More Update Coming Soon....  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
iPhone i spread 16gb flash drive 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Galaxy to iPhone 5 Charger & Sync Adapter     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Gsm Finder Dongle Back in StockContact US For Best Price & Support  Gsm Finder v3.2.5 DOWNLOAD DIRECT الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

